# Different flours



## LadyCook61 (May 1, 2008)

I went shopping yesterday, came home with Almond Flour, and Graham flour, thinking I could add a little to my breads.  Any ideas what else I can do with these flours?


----------



## mcnerd (May 1, 2008)

*Almond flour* is good in "quick-bread" type recipes, like muffins, nut breads, and pancakes. It's not good for foods such as bread that require a real dough (you can't knead it). Usually, more eggs are required when baking with almond meal to provide more structure. Almond meal can also be used in breading fish, but care must be taken not to burn it.

Low-Carb Muffins - Sugar-Free Muffin Recipe

*Graham Flour* is a form of whole wheat flour.  Although the terms graham flour and whole wheat flour are often used interchangeably, there is a difference. Graham flour is a slightly coarser grind than whole wheat flour.  It also does not store well and will turn rancid within a month if not used or stored properly.

Graham Cracker Recipes and Graham Flour Recipes


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 1, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> *Almond flour* is good in "quick-bread" type recipes, like muffins, nut breads, and pancakes. It's not good for foods such as bread that require a real dough (you can't knead it). Usually, more eggs are required when baking with almond meal to provide more structure. Almond meal can also be used in breading fish, but care must be taken not to burn it.
> 
> Low-Carb Muffins - Sugar-Free Muffin Recipe
> 
> ...


 

thank you mcnerd!


----------



## JPolito830 (May 2, 2008)

I actually use Graham Flour alot...I never really tried almond flour though, can you buy it at most supermarkets?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 2, 2008)

JPolito830 said:


> I actually use Graham Flour alot...I never really tried almond flour though, can you buy it at most supermarkets?


 I got it in my local supermarket.


----------

